# NASHVILLE | Alcove - 900 Church | 127m | 416ft | 34 fl | T/O



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)

> *Giarratana releases more images for Y site tower
> Demo of small building looms at 900 Church*
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.nashvillepost.com/busin...rratana-releases-more-images-for-y-site-tower


----------



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)

The old building has been demolished and some excavation has been started. This has all approvals necessary for construction to begin.


----------



## WibblyWobbly (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm impressed with what's happening in Nashville


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

Demolition is completed.








futuresooner


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

Some pictures;




































The Alcove on the left and the Prime on the right from an incredible animation(scroll down on the link page to see the animation);









The Alcove with the Prime


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Two high rises to bring 706 apartments to Church Street as Nashville Yards draws employees*



> Two high-rise towers are taking shape on Church Street, adding 706 apartment units to downtown Nashville's skyline.
> 
> For Nashville developer Tony Giarratana, the $315 million towers are the opposite of the adage, "if you build it, they will come." Giarratana is spearheading the 900 Church and 801 Church buildings to accommodate new residents who are already moving here.
> 
> "These two towers, 801 and 900 Church, are driven specifically by the job creation in Nashville Yards," Giarratana said. "We view Nashville Yards as one of the most pivotal mixed-use developments in downtown Nashville."











Two high rises to bring 706 apartments to Church Street as Nashville Yards draws employees


Two high-rise towers are taking shape on Church Street, adding 706 apartment units to the downtown skyline, as Nashville Yards draws employees.



www.tennessean.com


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

The crane is up, so they should start pouring concrete soon.


----------



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)

starting to rise out of the ground



















credit to the Nashville Urban Planet forum for the photos


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@A Chicagoan, I usually dislike misaligned facades 😭


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Zaz965 said:


> @A Chicagoan, I usually dislike misaligned facades 😭


Are you making an exception for this building?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

A Chicagoan said:


> Are you making an exception for this building?


yes, because misaligned facades fits well for short buildings, when a supertall is misaligned, it gets ugly


----------



## Tridente (Sep 2, 2021)

Nice tower!


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

Rising fast.


----------



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)

_*photos by Bos2Nash on __Urban Planet_

The cladding is starting to go on


----------



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)

This one is getting tall.


----------



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)

Almost topped out


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

A brief news report from Channel 5 News about the topping out ceremony for the tower.


----------



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)

This one has topped out


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

My picture from today.


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

Looking south. A little blurry, sorry.


----------

